# WEST SPRINGFIELD DANCE TEAM on Americas Got Talent



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Did anyone see the West Springfield Dance Team on Americas Got Talent tonight? I don’t care what the judges said, they were great! That creepy performance would be a big hit in my haunt.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Missed it. I wonder how long before it will be on youtube?


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Their last performance was cool, too.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I don't watch the show so I had to go take a look. 

Aug 9th





Aug 16th


----------

